# BrydFest 3



## LexiLuck (Sep 14, 2011)

When: Sep.30 through Oct. 1st
Where: Ozark, AK
Byrds Adventure Center is an 800 acre campground facility in the northwestern part of Arkansas. There are three miles of river frontage on the Mulberry River running through the property. The facility offers shaded camping, swimming, canoe float trips, zip line, general store, concession stand, electric sites, and live music. For this event there will also be merchandise and food vendors. No dogs allowed at this festival.
Who's playin:
*GRATEFUL DEAD TRIBUTE : THE SCHWAG featuring MELVIN SEALS from the JERRY GARCIA BAND *
*PINK FLOYD TRIBUTE : THINK FLOYD USA*
*PHISH TRIBUTE : FREEZER*
I know I know there tribute bands ,but there still fun to listen too.
Its kinda of costly its $70 for the whole weekend ,but my friends and I saved money by going saturday where its only $35 and just $10 to stay Sunday night. Last time they had a two for one when they opened but not sure if they will do it this time. It was a really fun place to camp. Just remember to bring your hammick n any LED lights you have lol. You'll need them, and yes I know there will be deadheads there, but its a all age show. So its sorta cool to see hippies of all ages lol.


----------

